# Mexico Beach fishing report



## jleach (Jul 11, 2012)

Can anyone give me a fishing report for the Mexico Beach or Port St. Joe area?  What is biting?  I am heading down Saturday and taking my boat.

John


----------



## Slayer (Jul 12, 2012)

well.....It was pretty discouraging for us.....fished Sun/Mon/Tues....pretty slow and not a lot of fish...and ZERO bait to be found at the buoys.....the Kingfish bite was on at the Air Force Tower, the car bodies and the bridge rubble around the OAR Barge was dead....the charter boat out of Port St Joe Marina slayed them Tuesday, but he was on private #'s.....Buddy of mine, Mitch Coleman who owns Floridaze Charters, told us Monday that with all the bad weather  and rains that the people that were able to go out really really hammered the car bodies and really put a hurting on the snapper......he did say that the dolphin bite was off the chain about 20 miles out in the direction of the oar barge....said any large mat of grass 100 to 300 yards long would hold all you wanted....scallops were reported to be in the 10 to 14 foot depth and very scattered....been an all around ruff year at Mexico Beach....all I can tell ya is, cigar minnows, squid and Northern Mackerel were NOT working!!!!!!  and again, there was ZERO live bait to be caught in the canal or at the buoy line......hope ya have private #'s...them are the only people catching anything....good luck and be safe......PS....fishing was so bad that the game warden never showed up on the water or at the canal.....every other year, we would get checked every day!!!!!!  locals said that there weren't enuff fish being caught for the warden to sit at the ramp at check empty coolers.....


----------



## jleach (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I will post some pics if we do any good.

John


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 13, 2012)

Slayer, sorry to hear the fish would not show you any love, good report though. kill'em next time.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 13, 2012)

Its all good!!!!!   At least we were fishing!!!!!!   Better than work!!!!!!




Parker Phoenix said:


> Slayer, sorry to hear the fish would not show you any love, good report though. kill'em next time.


----------

